# Help needed with Decal Paper



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I bought a package of Walthers decal paper. I was told that with it I could make decals using my ink jet printer. When I printed on it it just smeared. How should this stuff be used? There were no instructions included. I thought I was supposed to print on the shinny side and then apply it like a sticker, that is wrong as I have found out.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Walthers sells several brands of custom decal paper. Some can be used with ink jet printers, however the Walthers-brand paper can NOT be used with ink jets.

http://www.walthers.com/exec/search?quick="decal+paper"

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/934-706820

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

bump spam


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> bump spam


what do you mean "bump spam" T?


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

T-Man said:


> bump spam


Could you please explain how this is spam? I apologize if I have one something incorrect. I simply need to know how to used this product that I bought at a train store for my train. Being that it is a Walthers product I thought that maybe someone here might have used it in their past. I no way do I mean to violate any rules. I attempt not to post anything that is inappropriate. I admit that occasionally I get off topic or post in the wrong area but I avoid spam at all cost.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tkruger said:


> Could you please explain how this is spam? I apologize if I have one something incorrect. I simply need to know how to used this product that I bought at a train store for my train. Being that it is a Walthers product I thought that maybe someone here might have used it in their past. I no way do I mean to violate any rules. I attempt not to post anything that is inappropriate. I admit that occasionally I get off topic or post in the wrong area but I avoid spam at all cost.


I think T " bump spammed " the wrong post. You did nothing wrong.
He was probably after the *** that made the golf posts.

Everyday we get an *** who does 3 or 4 posts like that I am beginning to think it's the same ***.

I bet B&M is getting tired of me as everyday I report them!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Big Ed,

I suspect you're probably right ... accidental slip of threads. TK ... nothing wrong with your post from my perspective.

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

big ed said:


> what do you mean "bump spam" T?


I bumped a spam message out of the lead with this post.

Why give it the lead and just bury it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> I bumped a spam message out of the lead with this post.
> 
> Why give it the lead and just bury it.




HUH?
What are you talking about T?
What kind of Med's did they give you for your allergy's?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Ed, under this catagory were four spams by aobama52.

By posting ,I took his posts off the top , in this catagory.
They are still there if you care to read them.


Nasonex and alegra 24. Feeling better. I am sleeping at 3 in the morning instead of posting.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> Ed, under this catagory were four spams by aobama52.
> 
> By posting ,I took his posts off the top , in this catagory.
> They are still there if you care to read them.
> ...



Oh...OK, Thats what I thought. He thought you were calling his post spam.:laugh:
I click the report button. I guess B&M has been busy as they disappear when he comes on, but lately they have been hanging around a while. That same spammer came back on this morning too. And put it in other posts.

Good to hear they are helping you, must suck having allergies!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your allergies, T-Man. I'm not usually bothered with them, but I've been eating decongestants this year like a fat boy eats cake. I really feel for anyone who's normally sensitive to this stuff in the air.

TKruger, did you understand what the bumpspam thing was all about? It had nothing to do with your post. It was T-Man getting a spam item off the heading so no one would waste time trying to read it. I get up early on Sunday mornings and see that stuff pretty often and get tricked in to opening each post. 

Okay, I admit it. I get up early Sunday morning and post it all! Anyone need Nikes? Golf clubs? Gold jewelry???


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Sorry to hear about your allergies, T-Man. I'm not usually bothered with them, but I've been eating decongestants this year like a fat boy eats cake. I really feel for anyone who's normally sensitive to this stuff in the air.
> 
> TKruger, did you understand what the bumpspam thing was all about? It had nothing to do with your post. It was T-Man getting a spam item off the heading so no one would waste time trying to read it. I get up early on Sunday mornings and see that stuff pretty often and get tricked in to opening each post.
> 
> Okay, I admit it. I get up early Sunday morning and post it all! Anyone need Nikes? Golf clubs? Gold jewelry???


I will take the gold jewelry!:laugh:

Trade you some good old American S trains?


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I just never heard the term 'bump spam' before. I understand what happened.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tkruger said:


> I just never heard the term 'bump spam' before. I understand what happened.


Me neither?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

tkruger said:


> I just never heard the term 'bump spam' before. I understand what happened.


I just wanted to bump the spam thread, The rest was more of a reflex action. I suppose I was being innovative. My wife refers to some blog sites that members use the term "bump" to bring their thread to the top to get more views.
I gave up bumping the "How to " thread. I just have a link in my signature to find the subject matter I want. I still update mine. The tag system on "search" just isn't working for me.
More recently a new problem has arisen. The posts are now longer, peanut gallery posts add to the length so I am getting "lost" looking for pictures or information. As a result some cross threading occurs.This is not a complaint but just something I am dealing with. Ever since I turned off subscriptions, I have missed some lengthy discussions.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I turned off subscriptions and still get them.

Did you go back and try to turn them back on?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I do not get new subscriptions. There are are a few old ones I have kept. You have to go back and cancel those. All I did was stop new ones. I had over 10 pages of them so I thinned them out. I used that list to find subject matter but now I just go to my How to post.


----------

